# Local Meats - El Gouna



## LivingLaVida (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi I'm very new to this whole forum site, i have visited El Gouna many times in the past and i visited a butchers a few years ago called The Butchery and i am curious as to whether this is still running. i would love to one day move to egypt however have not returned for a while. could anyone with any knowledge please inform me of whether this is still running?


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

The Buchery is still running but changed owners. It mainly stocks frozen meat as the turnover is not high enough to keep a large fresh selection. I hear there are plans to expand and also sell fish? You can also buy Gourmet Egypt Australian meat from Best Way supermarket. And Zanzibar Gourmet in Abu Tig Marina just before Moods stocks fresh and very high quality fillet steak and other items.


----------



## LivingLaVida (Jan 29, 2014)

thats brilliant thank you very much. it was a very nice butchers, with welcoming owners. however you say there's new owners, could you tell me how long ago the owners changed? any ideas of whether murray still owns it? very lovely people and meant to stay in touch. & Thanks a lot for your advice on alternative grocery stores. very helpful.


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Murray was working as a chef on the big motor yachts and originally opened the butchers and it was fantastic. Unfortunately it didn't work out and he left El Gouna to travel on the yachts. The butchery stayed closed for quite some time and then re-opened last year. It is an Egyptian owner now who has a restaurant in Hurghada. I have bought the pork sausages which are very good.


----------

